

OnboardIQ Raises $1.65M to Streamline the Hiring Process - xasos
http://techcrunch.com/2015/05/18/onboardiq-raises-1-65m-to-streamline-the-hiring-process/

======
sydneyliu
Congrats! I always see these guys working, working, working. Even during the
time we were hanging out they'd be on sales calls, sending out emails, etc.
Keep killing it.

------
neil1
Great team, huge problem, and a great solution. Congrats

------
tzhong
brilliant team, brilliant product, brilliant vision. have a feeling these guys
are going to strike gold :)

------
michaelhealy
Congrats guys!! 👍

